# Systema In Michigan



## Marvin

Hello,does anyone know if there are any systema schools in Michigan?
Thanks
Marvin


----------



## erich

There are two exceptional instructors in Michigan:

George Pogacich in the Detroit area (I think)
Larry Wall in the UP

contact info can be found here:
http://www.russianmartialart.com/main.php?page=affiliates&loc=us


----------



## NYCRonin

BOTH beloved and old school experienced practitioners of our way.
Anyone who is in this general area, seeking fine Systema instruction could not go wrong by spending even a few hours with just ONE of these gentle-men...and time with BOTH? PRICELESS!I know both - and although few may know 'me' here - I have a lil experience in the martial. Just a tad...ya know?But I would LOVE to spend time with either/both - and always come away with personal growth....always pure gold!

For those seeking an instructor or affiliate or group...please refer to this reference:
www.russianmartialart.com

There you will be able to find a list of the authorized that presently pass along the System as taught by Vlad Vasilieve.

There might be one so, closer than ya think!


----------



## 2000wrx

George is near impossible to get a hold of...   I am in the area that he teaches and would love to check his classes out.


----------



## milosmalic

2000wrx said:


> George is near impossible to get a hold of...



That is how Systema people are! "Impossible to get a hold of"


----------



## 2000wrx

hehehe  yea I gave up.


----------



## D Dempsey

Marvin,
I don't know systema but I train in pramek (www.pramek.com), which is an off-shoot of Kadochnikov systema.  I'll be coming through Flint michigan around mid-december to visit my family.  I'd be more than happy to get together with you if you're interested.  I'm by no means an instructor but I could probably give you a good idea about the material.  Plus I'll give me something to do since my old BJJ teacher will be out of town.

Edit:  I just noticed that this post is over a year old and is probably no longer relavent.  My offer still is open though.


----------



## Marvin

D Dempsey said:


> Marvin,
> I don't know systema but I train in pramek (www.pramek.com), which is an off-shoot of Kadochnikov systema. I'll be coming through Flint michigan around mid-december to visit my family. I'd be more than happy to get together with you if you're interested. I'm by no means an instructor but I could probably give you a good idea about the material. Plus I'll give me something to do since my old BJJ teacher will be out of town.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that this post is over a year old and is probably no longer relavent. My offer still is open though.


Great! Just shoot me an e-mail when you get into town! 
Marvin
ps who did you train bjj with in the area?


----------



## D Dempsey

Martin,
Will do.  I trained with Jim Burchfield at the american fitness center about a year, then I joined the army.  I'm a blue belt now under a Martin Escobar affiliate.


----------



## rocketrich

D Dempsey said:


> Marvin,
> I don't know systema but I train in pramek (www.pramek.com), which is an off-shoot of Kadochnikov systema. I'll be coming through Flint michigan around mid-december to visit my family. I'd be more than happy to get together with you if you're interested. I'm by no means an instructor but I could probably give you a good idea about the material. Plus I'll give me something to do since my old BJJ teacher will be out of town.
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that this post is over a year old and is probably no longer relavent. My offer still is open though.


I am coming back to Flint area for Chrismas as well, I would be interested in seeing what you guys are all about


----------



## Marvin

Cool! shoot me an e-mail or call. Hey D Dempsey you still rolling through?


----------



## D Dempsey

I just arrived yesterday afternoon.  Plus I'm now officially out of the army.  Shoot me an email if you guys want to get together.  d_dempsey971@yahoo.com


----------



## brazilusa

There is an instructor of Systema in Lansing, Michigan


----------



## Cruentus

Here is a video clip of George P. who was in the Royal Oak area; I don't know if he is still in Michigan or active:


----------



## Kenpodoc

Al McLuckie teaches systema in Fort Wayne , Indiana. Not MI but depending on where your coming from not nessesarily far.

http://www.almcluckie.com/

His web site is mostly on his artwork but he's a remarkable martial artist and well worth training with.

Jeff


----------



## 2000wrx

Just to bump this up again... Does anyone have contact info for George P.  I like what I hve seen in this system and have been looking into Aikido, but haven't found much in the way of schools.

If I could train with George that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## erich

http://russianculturalcenter.com/selfdefense.htm

not sure how current


----------



## Arthur

George P. has been practicing Systema longer than anyone that frequents this board. If your in Michigan and into RMA, you'd be making a mistake if you didn't take some time to meet with him, and see what he had to offer.

Arthur


----------

